# VIP protection



## mineman65 (Jan 29, 2007)

Finnish Defence Forces, Military Police show where MPs' vip-escort is under attack.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNoWDCK5_T0[/YOUTUBE]


----------

